# Useful links for people new to diabetes



## Northerner

These links provide useful information, particularly to those newly-diagnosed.
You can also browse the Recommended Books and Links sections for further information 

*Contents:*

Type 1 Section
Insulin Pumps Section
Type 2 Section
General Help and Information Section
Complications and screening

You may also find this list of some commonly used acronyms and abbreviations handy:
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/acronyms-and-abbreviations.16567/


----------



## The Moderator Team

*Type 1*

Adrienne's essential guide for parents of newly-diagnosed children

www.t1resources.uk, which brings together a load of T1 resources together with reviews and peer ratings.

https://mytype1diabetes.nhs.uk/ Information and online courses from NHS England

Type 1 Sick Day Rules

Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas - considered to be the 'bible' for children and young people on insulin regimes. Don't be misled by the title - this book is relevant to people of all ages!

Think Like a Pancreas by Gary Scheiner - A practical guide to managing diabetes with insulin

New NICE guidance for CGM - updated guidance for T1 access to realtime and intermittently-scanned CGM

International consensus recommendations for Time in Range for those using sensors.

Basal testing (Checking your basal insulin is set right helps all other doses work correctly):
https://www.mysugr.com/en/blog/basal-rate-testing/

Type 1 – the basics, a support and information pack for adults with a new diagnosis of type 1 diabetes from JDRF (Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation):
https://jdrf.org.uk/information-sup...-and-leaflets/toolkit-adults-type-1-diabetes/

Diabetes etiquette card for family and friends - tips on offering advice and support
http://behavioraldiabetes.org/xwp/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/BDIAdultEtiquetteCard.pdf

*Children and young people:*
https://jdrf.org.uk/information-sup...eaflets/kidsac-pack-children-type-1-diabetes/

Children with Diabetes website - a very supportive and active site with an email list for exchange of support, information and advice:
http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/

Digibete - a video content library to support children, young people and families https://www.digibete.org/

Type 1: Origins - Revolve comics, a great graphic novel/superhero comic for young people. A collaboration between HCPs, PWD and artists.

Diabetes etiquette for parents - what your teen would want you to know. Tips on having positive conversations around diabetes.


*Carb counting (for basal bolus and pump insulin regimes):*

DAFNE - now available in an online version
(dose adjustment for normal eating)
https://dafne.nhs.uk

Online carb-counting course:
www.bertieonline.org.uk (which replaces BDEC)

The Nuts and Bolts of Carb Counting





						The nuts and bolts of carb counting
					

When you live with type 1 diabetes, carb counting is a great way of managing your blood sugar or glucose levels. It can give you more freedom and flexibility in what you eat when you're preparing meals at home, grabbing food on the go or eating out. Carb counting does take some time and effort...




					www.diabetes.org.uk
				




Free downloadable guide to carb counting from Diabetes UK:
http://www.diabetes.org.uk//upload/How we help/catalogue/Carbs-Count-2012.pdf

NHS My Type 1 Diabetes
Information and four eLearning courses for adults with Type 1 diabetes, to help increase understanding and confidence in self-management.
https://mytype1diabetes.nhs.uk/

Carbs and Cals - A very popular book (also available as a smartphone App)  Carbs & Cals Carb & Calorie Counter: Count Your Carbs & Calories with Over 1,700 Food & Drink Photos

Libre - hints and tips
Diabetes Technology Network’s series of informative video modules.





						DTN-UK Education: Flash Glucose Monitoring | ABCD (Diabetes Care) Ltd
					






					abcd.care


----------



## The Moderator Team

*Insulin Pumps*

JDRF - pumps for children:
http://www.jdrf.org.uk/page.asp?section=438&sectionTitle=Insulin+pumps

Pumping Insulin: Everything You Need for Success on a Smart Insulin Pump by John Walsh

INPUT - organisation supporting those wishing to gain access to insulin pumps in the UK. Now part of JDRF:

https://jdrf.org.uk/news/working-to...tes-charities-jdrf-and-input-announce-merger/

Gary Scheiner's guide to pump basals:
http://www.diatribe.us/issues/13/learning-curve.php


----------



## The Moderator Team

*Type 2*

A good place to start is by reading Maggie Davey's letter

Test, Review, Adjust by Alan S

Also, because if you have to self-fund you want to make those test strips count:
Testing on a budget

A highly recommended book: Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker

Diabetes UK online training course for people new to Type 2 diabetes:
Type 2 Diabetes and Me

Diabetes UK Advocacy pack for those finding it difficult to get test strips prescribed:
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_...ks/Availability-of-blood-glucose-test-strips/

For those wishing to test, but not able to get strips prescribed, the following are the cheapest options we have come across:

SD Gluco Navii  (formerly the SD Codefree) which has Navii test strips  at around £8 for 50.
The Spirit Tee2 has Tee2 test strips at just under £8 for 50

Freestyle Libre on prescription for T2 - NICE guidance for people with T2 who may be eligible for Libre on prescription. (Scroll down to CGM section)

Type 2 Sick Day Rules

*Prediabetes / NHS Diabetes Prevention Programme*
As partof a pilot project you can refer yourself to the NHS diabetes prevention programme for additional support. First complete Diabetes UK’s ‘Know Your Risk’ tool. If this shows that you are at “high” or “moderate” risk of developing diabetes, you should proceed to the_ NHS Diabetes Prevention Programme https://www.diabetes.org.uk/prevention-programme_


----------



## The Moderator Team

*General*

What you should expect from the NHS in terms of support

Diabetes UK’s Learning Zone offers helpful resources and learning modules which you can tailor to your needs and take at your own pace.

My Diabetes, My Way - your diabetes records (for Scottish patients only)

A series of informational videos about all aspects of diabetes:
http://www.abbottdiabetescare.co.uk/living-your-life/movies

Diatribe’s list of 42 factors(!) that can affect BG
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/42-factors-that-affect-bg.84836/

International consensus recommendations for Time in Range for those using sensors.

Blood Pressure Monitor - useful for testing your day-to-day Blood Pressure, especially if you have a tendency to show high results at the doctor's (also known as 'white coat syndrome!):
Omron MX2 Digital Automatic Upper Arm Blood Pressure Monitor

Painless Pricks, by Alan S

Free book of tips from Diabetes UK 100 things I wish I'd known about diabetes

The Diabetic Athlete's Handbook is very useful for explaining how to deal with various types of exercise and explains the physical processes very well.

The ‘Enjoy Food’ part of the DUK website has tips and suggestions r
for people living with all types of diabetes: https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/enjoy-food

The GL Diet for Dummies is a very good introduction to the 'Glycaemic Load' approach to selecting and combining foods so that they have a slow, steady impact on blood glucose levels.

A good low-carb recipe book, highly recommended by many of our members:
Tom Kerridge's Dopamine Diet

Travel information: http://www.diabetestravel.org/

Diabetes Etiquette card:
http://behavioraldiabetes.org/xwp/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/BDIAdultEtiquetteCard.pdf

Dawn Phenomenon

An excellent book about the gut, and its influence on our diet and health:
'Gut' by Giulia Enders

*BG meter accuracy*
It can be quite disconcerting for members new to self monitoring of blood glucose to get different results from BG readings taken close together, even when carefully following manufacturers guidance (washing hands etc). All meters for sale in the UK should comply with the following ISO standards 95% of the time, which allows a degree of variation (and 5% of results can read anything at all). If in any doubt, or if a reading doesn’t match how you are feeling, you should check again with a fresh strip.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

*Complications*

Charcot Foot a blog by our very own @Flower about growing up with diabetes in the 70s, and now living with charcot foot.

Diabetes UK’s 15 Healthcare Essentials for annual reviews etc

Eye screening for people with diabetes

Sick day rules - for people with type 1


----------

